# Pocket Predator G10 SEAL



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

I recently received my SEAL and its everything that you think it should be. It's perfectly smooth and fits my hand exactly like it should. I love the weight of the G10, I like slingshots on the heavy side. I would also like to thank the Hays family for not getting upset with all my emails, but I'm like a kid waiting on Christmas. All my emails were answered and I really appreciated it. It came with some 3/8" steel ammo which I was able to get a few shots off today, but not really test it the way I wanted due to the snow falling. It doesn't take a lot of shots to know it shoots very well. I can't wait for better weather so I can shoot this one and a couple other new ones. I have a polymer SEAL Sniper, G10 SEAL, and a ballistic resin HTS with 2 more on order, and they all shoot great. Bill Hays makes a quality product and I highly recommend them. If you don't have one you should definitely try them out, he makes a model for everyone.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I also own a Hays, and yes I agree he makes a great slingshot! Hope you get a lot of enjoyment out of it.

Cheers Luke.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice! As if the ordering/shipping process wasn't enough, now you've got to wait on the weather know the feeling...as do various walls, windows, & items of furniture in my house...


----------



## Butch48 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have the Hayes HTS,it a great shooter,what would your review be ,about the polymer seal sniper,thats my next Hayes purchase. Thanks for your review.


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

I love my polymer SEAL Sniper. It's the one I carry in my truck, really scratched up, but shoots great. I shoot mine with Express bands from Tex and its a great set up. I would not hesitate to buy one.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Huh, I never looked close enough at the sniper. Coincidently it looks very similar to a small catty I love to shoot that I altered from Nathan's Axiom.


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

I think this model has evolved over time a little, just looking at some of the pics. The others may just be customs, but it feels nice in the hand and shoots good. I'm proud to have it in my collection, for me the HTS is still my favorite from Pocket Predator.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Very nice. Almost looks like it's made from jade.

For the moment I'm content with my Hathcock Target Sniper in poly. Some day I'll order something mor exotic from Bill.


----------

